# أطياب الفردوس:(نش 4: 13_15)



## sam_msm (27 فبراير 2009)

أطياب الفردوسنش 4: 13_15)
_______________________________
اغراسك فردوس رمان مع اثمار نفيسة فاغية وناردين. , ناردين وكركم.قصب الذريرة وقرفة مع كل عود اللبان.مر وعود مع كل انفس الاطياب. , ينبوع جنات بئر مياه حية وسيول من لبنان
نش 4 :4 : 13 _ 15____________________________________________________________ ______
ترجمة أخرى:
_____________

أَغْرَاسُكِ فِرْدَوْسُ رُمَّانٍ مَعَ خِيرَةِ الأَثْمَارِ وَالحِنَّاءِ وَالنَّارْدِينِ.
نَارْدِينٌ وَزَعْفَرَانَ، قَصَبِ الذَّرِيرَةِ وَقِرْفَةٍ مَعَ كُلِّ أَصْنَافِ اللُّبَانِ وَالْمُرِّ وَالْعُودِ مَعَ أَفْخَرِ الْعُطُورِ
أَنْتِ يَنْبُوعُ جَنَّاتٍ وَبِئْرُ مِيَاهٍ حَيَّةٍ وَجَدَاوِلُ دَافِقَةٌ مِنْ لُبْنَانَ.

_________________________________

هذه الايات هى امتداد للأية السابقة ففى الاية السابقة كشف العريس أن العروس قد نضجت فى حبه ,فهى قد دخلت طريق حب عريسها فى البداية مندفعة بمشاعر كثيرة جداُ ومتناقضة وغريبة ,
فهى لم تكن مدفوعة فى البداية الى عريسها من أجل حب شخصه الالهي ,

بل اندفعت الى طريق الحب الالهي مرة مدفوعة من الخوف من ضغط الحياة وخبرات الموت المفزعة فى حياتها ,فوجدت فى طريق الحب الالهي الملجأ والمنقذ من هذا الخوف المفزع الذى يُهدد كيانها بدون شفقة او رحمة .

فهى كانت تنظر الى الحبيب على أنه هو الوحيد الذى ينقذ من خوف الموت وهو الوحيد الذى يكون فوق الموت وفوق جبروت وتعند الموت الذى أطاح أمام عينها بكل غالي عليها ولم يستطيع أى أنسان أن يفعل شيئ أمام سلطان هذا الموت الذى أصبح يسرق منها أى سلام وسعادة فى هذه الحياة .

فوجدت العروس فى الصراخ والدموع أمام هذا العريس باب من السلوى والراحة لم تجده فى أى طريق أخر ,فكثير جداُ ما ضغطت حادثة الموت على قلب العروس فظلمت الدنيا من حولها ,فلم تجد بصيص أمل وشعاع نور وسط هذا الظلام الحالك خلاف الالتجاء الى هذا الكائن الالهي العجيب الذى وجدت فى الصراخ والشكوة له باب من الراحة والامل رغم أنه باب غير معقول وليس له تأكيد وبرهان من العقل ولكن بات الباب الوحيد الذى يسبب الراحة والسلام لقلب العروس كلما ضغط عليها رعب الخوف من الموت ورهبة حادثة الموت .

كان هذا من دوافع الالتجاء الى طريق الحب الالهي ,وايضاُ من الدوافع التى اندفعت بها العروس الى طريق هذا الحب هو التسلية وسد الفراغ مع أصحاب تجد بينهم السعادة والمتعة التى تهرب بها من الفراغ الكبير التى كانت تعيش فيه .

وكثيراُ من الامور النفسية الاخرى كانت هى الدوافع الى طريق الحب الالهي ولكن الحبيب لم يرفض عروسه التى لجأت اليه مضطرة وليس من أجل شخصه وليس بهدف الحب نفسه !ولكنه :

التفت الى صلاة المضطر ولم يرذل دعاءهم. مز 102 : 17

هذا هو الحبيب الالهي عندما أندفعت نحوه العروس ليس محبة فى شخصه الالهي بل مضطرة من ضغط رعب الموت على نفسها لم يرفضها بل قبلها ,لانه يعلم أنه قادر على كل شيئ ويستطيع أن يُغير طبيعتها مهما طال الزمن ويغير هدف أندفها نحوه ,الى الارتباط بشخصه هو فقط وبدون أى شيئ أخر فى القلب مهما كان هذا الشيئ .

هذا هو الحب الالهي قبل نفس عروسه رغم أنه يعلم أنها مضطرة الى الاندافع نحوه وليس محبة فى شخصه ,ولكن صبر عليها وقبلها وطال الزمان على غباوتها وجهلها ,فكم من المرات وقفت أمامه فى حيرة ومرارة تشتكي هموم وتطلب أشياء تظن أنها الحياة بالنسبة لها والسعادة ,ولكنه يسمع منها ,وبأهتمام ولكن لا يستجيب لانها تطلب ردياُ:

تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديّا لكي تنفقوا في لذّاتكم يع 4 : 3

ما أعجب هذا الحب وما أعجب صبره العجيب على نفس عروسه ,فى قلبه نحوها حب عظيم جداُ ويشتهي أن يعطيها أشياء فائقة هو لا يُريد أن يعطيها أى شيئ خارج عنه بل يُريد أن يُعطيها من ذاته بل بالاحري ذاته .

فهو قد اتحد بها واتحدت طبيعتها البشرية بطبيعته الالهية ,فقدس طبيعتها فى طبيعته وجعل طبيعته الالهية هى الحافظ لطبيعتها من الفساد والموت كل هذا لكى يضمن لها أن تستمر معه الى الابد فى شركة حب وقداسة مصدرها ذاته هو :

ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق يو 17 : 19

وهكذا احتمل الحبيب عروسه زمان طويل وهو يحاول معها ويكشف لها حتى نضجت فى الحب واقتنعت داخلياُ فصارت حواسها تطلبه وتخافه بعد ان كانت حواسها رافضة لمخافته ! وايضاُ صار فكرها منضبط فيه ويرفض ان يطيش بعيداُ عنه وانكشف كل خداع وغش امامها وتحولت من خيانة مستمرة لقداسته الى شهوة حقيقية فى أن تتبعه مع تهليل من الارادة وفرح:

لا بحاسة مرذولة رافضة لمخافتك ولا بفكر غاش مملوء من شر الخائن غير متفقة نياتنا في الخبث بل برغبة أنفسنا وتهليل قلوبنا (صلاة الصلح القداس الكيرلسي)

واستقر تماماُ فى قلبها أن هدف الحب الالهي هو شخص يسوع المسيح فقط لاغير,فتغيرت طلبتها وصراخها نحوه فلم تعد تطلب اى شيئ أخر منه مهما كان بل تكتفي بالصمت فقط أمام أحادث حياتها غير المعقولة 

صمت.لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت. مز 39 : 9 ____ليتكم تصمتون صمتا.يكون ذلك لكم حكمة.أي 13 : 5

فلقد تخلصت فى صلاتها وطلبتها من كل طلب فهى تعيش فقط من أجل شخص الحبيب وتطلب وتشتهي فقط شخص حبيبها ,وتفرح فقط بشخص حبيبها ,فجميع الاشياء التى كانت ضخمة فى حياتها وتشتهيها وتطلبها تضاءلت امام شخص الحبيب يوم خلف الاخر تصغُر أمور العالم كله أمام وضوح وظهور وتجلي شخص يسوع المسيح أمامها وفى قلبها .

ولهذا عندما تنقت العروس ونضجت بفعل عمل الهي عميق وقوى وصبر منه زمان طويل واحتمال بقدرة الهية عجيبة تحولت العروس الى جنة مغلقة لحبيبها وعين مختومة ,حيث لفظت العروس كل شيئ داخلها يتعارض مع حبيبها لفظته بالارادة الكاملة وطرده الحبيب بقوته الالهية منها فصارت مكرسة له ومختومه بخاتم الهي لحسابه :

ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذي به ختمتم ليوم الفداء. أف 4 : 30

ولهذا قال عنها : 

اختي العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم نش 4 : 12

وبعد هذه الحالة التى قد صارت اليها العروس وأصبحت هى العروس الحقيقية لعريسها وصار بينهما رباط سري مقدس بالحب تنزعج جداُ العروس كلما حدث اى امر يهدد هذا الرباط المقدس بالحب ,فقد صارت مشاعرها مشاعر عذراء عفيفة ارتبطت بحب عريسها بكل قلبها ,واى انحراف بالفكر فى اى شيئ أخر غير العريس خيانة لهذا الحب تنقبض لها نفسها ويحزن لها جداُ قلبها .

و على الرغم من هجوم الاشرار على قلبها ونفسها التى هى جنة حبيبها وخاصاُ خبرات الشر القديمة وذكريات الماضي المرة ولكن لم تتمكن ابداُ منها مرة أخرى بل نار الحب الالهي احرقت كل فكر متسلل الى جنة الحبيب ولم يتسبب هجوم الشر عليها الا انه أزادها صلبة وتمسك اكثر بالحبيب والثبات فى حبه وشخصه . 

وعلى الرغم من الجروح الكثيرة التى أصابت العروس من الهجوم المستمر من أصدقاء الشر السابقين ولكن العروس لاتعرف راحة أو استقرار الا فى حب عريسها والتمسك بشخصه الالهي الذى أصبح دون منافس هو هدف حياتها الوحيد ورجاء كل نفسها .

وعندما أصبحت العروس فى هذه الحالة بداء العريس يكشف عن كنوز داخل نفس عروسه هو قد حفظها فى نفسها ليعلن عنها فى هذا اليوم لانه وقت مناسب للكشف عن هذه الكنوز والتمتع بخيراتها من اليوم الى الابد فبداء يسوع يصف ويُعلن عن هذه الكنوز فيها ,ويوضح مصدرها وليفية التمتع بها فقال :

اغراسك فردوس رمان مع اثمار نفيسة فاغية وناردين :
________________________________________

هنا العريس يصف جنة عروسة التى تكرست له بالحب وطهرها الحب الالهي وقداسها عريسها لنفسه بقداسته الشخصية وطهر نفسه .! فيكشف لها انه هو الذى غرس فيها لانها فردوسه الشخصي اغراس رمان ولقد ظهر فيها ثمار نفسية .هذه العروس التى كانت الى الامس القريب هي السوداء القاحلة .

فردوس رومان :
____________
هذه اول اغراس يسوع فى جنته ,الرومان ,وهناك اشارة فى العهد القديم هامة ففى العهد القديم ارسل الملك سليمان : واخذ حيرام من صور. وهو ابن امرأة ارملة من سبط نفتالي وابوه رجل صوري نحّاس وكان ممتلئا حكمة وفهما ومعرفة لعمل كل عمل في النحاس 1مل 7 : 14

هذا الرجل كان ممتلئاُ حكمة من روح الله وهذه الحكمة جعلته فنان عظيم زين هيكل الله بفنه بالنقش بالنحاس :

وعمل للعمودين صفين من الرمان في مستديرهما على الشبكة الواحدة لتغطية التاج الذي على راس العمود وهكذا عمل للتاج الآخر 1مل 7 : 18

ويظهر بوضوح أن الرمان كان من الصور التى تُزين هيكل الله وكانت هذه الزينة من النحاس ,هذا كله اشارة الى الطبيعة الجديدة البشرية فالنحاس رمز للطبيعة البشرية ,والهيكل فى القديم هو اشارة للنفس البشرية التى صارت هيكل حقيقي كمسن لله .

اما الرمان فهو مختار من روح الله لان الزينة الحقيقة التى للنفس الجديدة اساسها هو دم المسيح على الصليب , فالرمان ثمرة عصيرها أحمر حمرة دم يسوع ,فهذه من اغراس جنة العروس والتى هي زينتها الجميلة .فلقد صار للعروس موهبة عظيمة جداُ بالشركة فى دم يسوع خلال سر الافخارستيا .

تشرب من هذا الدم الالهي الذى فعله بالحق أبدى فى نفوس من هم يتطلعون الى الابدية ويشتهون حسنها ! فُيطهرهم من كل شر او شبه شر ,ويحيى فيهم العزيمة والقوة فى طلب الحياة الابدية والثبات فيها .

أنه ترياق عدم الموت تشرب منه العروس لتحيا الى الابد ,وايضاُ يظل فيها هو زينة الحياة الابدية ,للتطهير المستمر لاى شيئ يتسرب خلسة الى داخل جنة العريس وأيضاُ يظل فيها حماية وخلاص من الغضب الاتى الذى سوف يبيد كل من داس هذا الدم فى حياته :

فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب رو 5 : 9

فمن يتمسك بدم ابن الله فى حياته ويجعله هو كنزه الحقيقي دون اى شيئ أخر سواه ,مؤكد سوف يعبر به وبفعله الى الحياة الدائمة ويهرب به من الغضب والموت الاتي المزمع أن يأتى قريباُ على كل العالم ,تماما كما كان الملاك المُهلك قديماُ يعبر عن البيوت التى عليها الدم كمثال الصليب فى مصر قديماُ ,اما من لا يعرف قيمة دم يسوع ويستهين به ,وبروح النعمة ,أظن أنه مستحق عقاباُ لا يُحتمل :

فكم عقابا اشر تظنون انه يحسب مستحقا من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قدّس به دنسا وازدرى بروح النعمة. عب 10 : 29

هذا هو اول ثمرة تكلم عنها الحبيب قد غرسها فى جنته التى هي عروسه المحبوبة من شخصه الالهي , ثم يتكلم عن اشجار اخري فى جنته فيقول:

فاغية وناردين :
____________

فاغية (نبات الحنة)
____________
الحنة نبات معروف فى الشرق واوراقه تُطحن ويتكون منها معجون يستخدم فى تلوين الايدى والارجل بلون أحمر يثبت ويدم على اليدين لمدة طويلة .وهذا يكشف عن شيئ هام فأذا كان دم المسيح له فعل داخلي سري داخل النفس ,ويكون غير ملحوظ بالعين ,ولكن يمتد عمله أيضاُ ليظهر على الخارج ,فيصبغ الايدى والارجل بللون الاحمر الذى لدم يسوع.

وبمعنى أن اليدين التين كانتا تفعلان الشر والرجلين التين كانتا تُسرع الى الشر وأماكن الاثم ,تغيرت عندما طالها فعل دم المسيح فأرتفعت نفس الايدى لتسبح وتطلب يسوع ,وتحركت الرجلين بقوة فعل دم يسوع لتجرى فى عمل الخير وخدمة الاخرين :

لا يسرق السارق في ما بعد بل بالحري يتعب عاملا الصالح بيديه ليكون له ان يعطي من له احتياج. أف 4 : 28

ناردين:
___________
نوع من الطيوب، يسمى ايضاً النرد، يستخلص من نبات صغير الحجم ينبت بكثرة في جبال حملايا على ارتفاع عالٍ. وهو سائل استعمله الهنود في الازمنة القديمة دواء لبعض الامراض: كما استعملوه طيباً لانه طيب الرائحة، وتاجروا به وصدروه الى دول الشرق التي كانت تتولى توزيعه في العالم القديم.

وهو الذى دهنت به مريم قدم يسوع قبل الصليب وصار جدل من يهوذا حوله ولكن يسوع قاطعه مستحسناُ عملها لتكفين جسده :

فاخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن ودهنت قدمي يسوع ومسحت قدميه بشعرها.فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب. يو 12 : 3

والعريس هنا يكشف انه اذا كان قد غرس فى جنته الرمان كأشارة لفعل دمه الالهي فى نفس عروسه ,فهو قد غرس فيها الناردين الذى هو رائحته الذكية التى سوف تفوح منها وتملئ البيت كله ,وهذا من خلال الشركة فى جسده الالهي ,الذى هو يُعطيها الحياة الذكية التى هي حياة يسوع .

لاننا رائحة المسيح الذكية للّه في الذين يخلصون وفي الذين يهلكون 2كو 2: 15

ناردين وكركم.قصب الذريرة وقرفة مع كل عود اللبان.مر وعود مع كل انفس الاطياب:
___________________________________________________________

كركم :
____________




( نبات الكركم )

هو نبات الزعفران المعروف Crocus sativus. وقد نبت في جنوبي أوربا وفي آسيا من زمان بعيد جداً. لون زهره كلون البنفسج الفاتح تتخلله خطوط حمراء. تجفف أقلامه ( قضبانه ) ثم تطحن أو تعصر فتعطي مادة صفراء تستعمل للصباغة والتلوين. كانت الغرف والثياب ترش قديماً بماء مخلوط بالكركم وكان زيت الزيتون يمزج به ويستعمل كمرهم. كانت الأطعمة، وما زالت، وبالأخص الأرز تصبغ به فتكسب طعماً مألوفاً ورائحة زكية. وكان كذلك يستعمل في تركيب الأدوية.

واهم ما يهمنا بالنسبة لهذا النبات ان الصبغة التى تُصنع منه ,متى لمستها أى أنسان تصبغه بلونها الاصفر ولا يستطيع التخلص من لونها لمدة طويلة جداُ ,وهذا الغرس قد صنعه يسوع فى عروسه ,وبسبب فعل حياته فيها ,.

فالعروس اذا تقابلت مع اى نفس تكون منشغلة بالحياة وتطلب الحياة ,على الفور تؤثر فيها حياة يسوع التى فى العروس وتصبغها بلونها وتجد هذه النفس تأثير قوى من حياة يسوع عليها ,فتنتقل حرارة قلب العروس الى قلب النفوس الاخرى ,بل تجد النفوس التى تتفاعل مع العروس انها تلونت بنفس لون العروس وتسعي مع العروس خلف يسوع وتطلبه كما تطلب العروس عريسها .وهذا غرس من عمل العريس فى نفس عروسه.

قصب الذريرة:
_______




( قصب الذريرة )


وهو نوع من العطريات يسمى في عرف النبات Calamus aromaticus ويسمى أيضاً قصب الطيب ,له رائحة عطرية جميلة جداُ لدرجة انهم كانوا يرشون به الكنائس قديماُ فى الاحتفالات والاعياد .

وهذه هى عروس المسيح الذى غرس فى داخلها وفى طبيعتها قصب الذريرة ,فأصبحت هى وبشكل سرى تسعي وتتمني ان تكون تحت أقدام كل اولاده نصيبها التى ترضي به جداُ هو الارض وتحت الاقدام رغم أن رائحة المسيح الذكية فائحة منها على الدوام وتملئ كل البيت .

ولكن هى تعلم أن هذه الرائحة الذكية هى للمسيح فقط وحتى وأن فاحت من داخلها لهذا تتمسك على الدوام أن تُرش على الارض وتنسحق تحت الاقدام لكى لا تُعطل ظهور رائحة المسيح فيها .


وقرفة مع كل عود اللبان.مر وعود مع كل انفس الاطياب:

_________________________________________






(نبات العود)

القرفة والعود والمر نباتات عطرية ,يستخلص منها العطور الجميلة وكان سليمان يُعطر بها فراشه: عطرت فراشي بمرّ وعود وقرفة أم 7 : 17

واهم ما فى الموضوع انها كانت من العطور الاساسية فى الزيت المقدس فى العهد القديم الذى يتم به تكريس الهيكل والاوانى والكهنة فهو من الدهن المقدس الذى يُدهن ويمسح به الكهنة فى القديم :خر 30 : 23

كما استخدمه يوسف ايضأ فى تطيب جسد يسوع عندما أنزله من على الصليب ,فهما من العطور المستخدمة عند المصرين والعبرانين فى تحنيط اجساد الموتى .وهنا يكشف العريس أن تكريس عروسه قد تم بواسطة الطيب الذى طيب به جسده ,دليل على أن الحياة التى فيها هى من جسده الحية الذى صار هو مصدر الحياة للجميع .

, ينبوع جنات بئر مياه حية وسيول من لبنان
_______________________________________

وأخيرا يصف العريس عروسه بأنها صارت بئر مياة حية ,مصدرها سيول لبنان ,هذا التشبيه فى غاية الدقة ,مع العلم أن مياه البئر مياة راكدة , ولكنها هنا حية ,!!فكيف؟

هذا راجع الى سر الاتحاد السرائرى بين العروس وعريسها ,فالعريس هو فى الحقيقة المياة الحية وليس غيره :

فقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيّا يو 4 : 10
ولكن نتيجة الاتحاد بينهما ثم ادراك العروس لفعلية هذا الاتحاد وتقديره فى حياتها صار يسوع فى قلب وكيان عروسه ينبوع ماء حي ينبوع لحياة ابدية :

الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية. يو 4 : 14

فعلى الرغم من أن العروس بئر لايمكن بأى حال من الاحوال أن يحتوى الا على مياة راكدة ميته ,ولكن بسر لا ينطق به أتحدت العروس بعريسها الالهي فصار هو بنفسه فيها ينبوع مياة حية ينبع فيها كسيول لبنان ,ارتوت منه العروس وشبعت ,وايضاُ ارتوى منه أيضاُ كثيرين من هم يسعون لتذوق ماء الحياة فشهدت العروس بكل أمانة وصدق على حقيقة المياة الحية التى تنبع من داخلها ومصدرها العريس السمائي ,كما شهد أيضاُ على ذلك كل من تذوق هذه المياة الحية ومجدوا العريس الا لهي 

وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا.لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح. 1كو 10 :: 4

ربي يسوع عريس نفسي الحبيب ,كل يوم أكتشف أكثر وأكثر عظمة محبتك لنفسى وأنا غير مستحق أبداُ لهذه المحبة العالية فوق طبيعتي ,عجيبة هي محبتك التي استغلت ظروف حياتي التعيسة وسقوطي وفزعي تحت الخوف والرعب من الموت ,وهروبي مضطراُ إليك ,فلم ترفضني بل فتحت لي أحضان محبتك الإلهية ,واحتوتني بين ذراعك وحنانك.

فتذوقت منك سلام لم أعرفه من قبل ,سلام داخلي جعل الرعب والخوف الذى كان يملئ كل كياني يفزع ويهرب هو ويتلاشي ,سلام مؤسس ومأمن بطبيعتك الإلهية التى هى فوق كل شيئ ولا يمكن أن يقترب منها أى ضعف .

وعلى الرغم من نجاسة قلبي وانحدار مشاعري لم تتركني ولم تخجل أو تستحي أبدا أن تنسبني الى خاصتك , بل أعطيتني اسمك وشرفتني أن أكون لك ,وصبرت كثيراُ جداُ على جهلي وحماقتي وعدم فهمي ومازالت تصبر .

وبتعب شديد وعمل متواصل مخفي ومعُلن استطعت أن تُحرك هدفي لكي يطلبك أنت ومن أجل شخصك ,فوجدت لذة كبيرة جداُ داخلية فى قلبي سكنت فيه دون أن أدري ولكنها هي ثمرة عمل مستمر ,من روحك القدوس هذه اللذة فى طلبك أنت من أجل شخصك .

حررني روحك القدوس من كل طلبة أخرى من كل شهوة أخري سواء شهوة شريرة أو حتى شهوة روحية مقدسة ,بل لم يعد يشتهي قلبى شيء أخر الا شخصك والثبات فيه ,لقد سقط يارب فى محبة شخصك الالهي .وصارت كل حواسي الداخلية لا تطلب الا أنت وحدك .

كل ما فى العالم وأموره لم تعد أبداُ فى مقارنة معك لان داخلي عرف بالنعمة أنك أعلى جداُ وأرفع عن المقارنة مع كل ما في العالم ,ولهذا تجمعت كل طلبة قلبي يا يسوع لتطلبك انت فقط فى كل وقت مناسب وغير مناسب ,فى كل حالة سواء فرحان أو حزين ,

سواء ساقط او قائم . سواء أسير فى الحياة ومستقر او متزعزع وضعيف النفس فى جميع الأحوال اجد قلبي وكياني متجه إليك يارب ويطلب لانك فعلاُ أصبحت طلبي الوحيد ولم أعد أنتظر شيئ أخر ,أنتظرك أنت فقط يارب .

أنتظرك هذه الثانية وأنتظرك فى هذا اليوم وأنتظرك باكر ,وأنتظرك فى نهاية هذا العمر ,فأنت هو ما أنتظره وأترقبه وأبحث عنه فى كل وقت ,وحتى عندما تضعف نفسي وتتجمد مشاعري واعود فأنظر الى العالم من بعيد وأُراقب أعماله يشدني احتياجي اليك على الرغم مني ولا أستطيع أن أقام انجذاب كياني الداخلي لك وشدة احتياجي لك الذى لا يتوقف ,ولا تستطيع أمور العالم مهما تعاظمت أن تحجب شدة احتياج كياني لك يارب.

يارب النفس عرفت فيك الراحة والسلام الحقيقي ,القلب تذوق فيك طعم الحب السامي والمرتفع ,فلم يعد القلب حتى واذا مال تحت الضغط الى العالم أن يقتنع بما هو في العالم ,وحتى أذا أنحنيت وحاولت أن أعود وأتذوق ما فى العالم أجده مر جداُ ولا تستطيع نفسي أبداُ أن تبلعه او تقبله.

حقا حبك الإلهي لنفسي والذى جعل نفسي تُحبك أيضاُ بنفس طبيعة حبك ومنه ,طهر قلبي عن محبة العالم بل وصنع حجاب عظيم جداُ بين نفسي وبين محبة العالم ,أن حبك قد سيج حول نفسي بسياج من نار , وأن لا أدري فأصبحت لا أستطيع أبداُ أن أعيش مرة أخري فى العالم ,وهكذا صرت لك جنة مغلقة لحسابك وينبوع مختوم بروحك لك .

واليوم يارب تكشف لي أنه بدم الصليب صار لي إمكانيات جبارة فى الحب ولحساب الحياة الأبدية ,فلقد صار دمك الإلهي الذى أنت سكبته مدفوع من حبي الشديد ,وبرغبتك الشديدة فى الاحتفاظ بنفسي لك والى الابد ,صار دمك الحاضر دائماُ فى الزمان ولم ولن يستطيع الزمان أن يحده ,حاضر على المذبح صار لي فعل تطهير مستمر لا ينقطع .

فهو يُقدس نفسي ويُطهرها من كل شيئ غريب عن الحب الالهي لكي يلغي بصورة مستمرة أى شيئ يتسرب من العالم الى داخل نفسي ليجعل تكريس نفسي لك دائماُ لك ويشفي أى جرح او حتى أى خدش سياج الطهر والقداسة الذى أنت صنعته بيدك ومن قداستك الشخصية حول نفسي .

وليس هذا فقط بل أيضاُ صار دمك فى داخلي زينة الحياة الأبدية ,عربون الفداء والخلاص الابدي ,دائماُ دمك على قوائم نفسي وعلى أعتابها تتسرب نفسي بدمك وتحتمي فيه الى يوم الغضب والى يوم الهلاك المزمع أن يأتي على الارض كلها ويقضي على كل من ليس عليه هذه العلامة .

فاحتمى يارب بدمك لانه رجائي فى الخلاص من الغضب فى يوم الدينونة الرهيب ,لا أملك أعمال صالحة يارب ,لا أملك سيرة عطرة لا أملك اى شيء بالمرة فأنا فقير وعريان من كل فضيلة ,ولكن كل ما أملكه يا سيدى هو دمك الالهي ,هو كنزى الوحيد ورأس مالي ,هو الذى أتمسك به فى كل يوم أكثر من اليوم السابق ,هو الذى أضع كل رجائي وثقتي فيه لكي أعبر به من الموت الى الحياة.

بالنعمة كشفت يارب انك غرست فى نفسي التى هى جنتك أغراس عظيمة ولها ثمار نفيسة ,انت التى غرستها بيدك وانت الذى يُعلن عنها وكلها من تعبك وعرقك بل ومن موتك عني ,ناردين وكركم يفوح فى نفسي وهي رائحتك الذكية ,لانك انت حاضر بأستمرار فى داخلي ولذلك تفوح رائحتك من داخلي يارب أعطني أن لا أُعطل ظهور رائحتك فى داخلي .

أعطني أن أكون كما كشفت بنعمتك مثل قصب الذريرة الذى يًرش فى الكنائس لكي يُعطر المكان كله ,فأكون بك وبنعمتك تحت أقدام كل أنسان أكون أنا تحت على الارض لتظهر رائحتك وتنتشر فى كل مكان .

داخلي يارب أغراس من صنعك كلها تُعطي رائحة ذكية عود ومر وناردين وقرفة وكركم جميع ما غرست فى داخلي يارب يفوح منه رائحة ذكية وعلى اختلاف هذه الروائح ولكنها كلها فى النهاية رائحتك انت .فأنت الماء الحي الذى سكن فى داخل نفسي فصار فى داخلي ينبوع حي ينبع منه ماء حي ,يروى نفسي ومن الممكن أن يروي أيضاُ اى شخص يطلب ماء حي .

فأرجوك يا ينبوع الحياة الوحيد يا من صرت تنبع فينا بماء الحياة اروي عطشنا جميعاً يارب للحياة ,اشبع نفوسنا بماء الحياة لكي لا تنحدر وتطلب ماء العالم المر ,وأستخدمنا يارب حسب إرادتك الصالحة لكي يرتوى معنا أيضاُ ومن ماء الحياة التى شربنا منها وعرفنا مصدرها الذى هو أنت فقط كل نفس تشتهي أن تشرب ولم تتعرف بعد على الينبوع الحقيقي ومازالت لا تعرف سكة ينبوع الماء الحي .أمين لك المجد الدائم إلى الابد.


----------



## فادية (27 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا عزيزي  سام  على الموضوع  الجميل *
*تسلم ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## sam_msm (17 مايو 2009)

فادية قال:


> *شكرا عزيزي  سام  على الموضوع  الجميل *
> *تسلم ايديك  *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى سام موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا سام 

ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sam_msm (26 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى سام موضوع رااائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



[URL=http://www.arb-up.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sam_msm (26 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا سام
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع
> 
> ...



[URL=http://www.arb-up.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mero_engel (29 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع استاذ سام*
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## sam_msm (29 نوفمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع استاذ سام*
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​



*·~-.¸¸,.-~*شكرآآآآآآ المسيح يسوع يبارك فيك *·~-.¸¸,.-~*


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل

ربنا معااكم​


----------

